# Captain Tony Griffiths



## johnclement (Feb 22, 2008)

Still looking for Captain Tony Griffiths...last saw him 38 years ago with UASC. Heard he had retired and possibly had a pub down south. Would love to renew contact before its too late (I'm nearly 79 now!)

We had such good times.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this him?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77212588.1073741827.1508744287&type=3&theater

Hi again. This was from the guys daughters facebook page, if this is the guy I am sorry but it looks as if he's passed away.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

That is Tony Griffiths, I sailed with him on the Bibby Liner Staffordshire. He was then Chief Officer. Great guy to sail with. So sorry to read that he may have passed away.
Regards
John C


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Landi said:


> Is this him?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77212588.1073741827.1508744287&type=3&theater
> 
> Hi again. This was from the guys daughters facebook page, if this is the guy I am sorry but it looks as if he's passed away.


Aye it's Tony alright verified by UASC cap badge. I sailed with him a few times and had great runs ashore with him, he always left his rank on board when he went ashore. Sorry to hear of his passing if true.


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear Tony Griffiths may have passed away. He was a good friend and colleague. 
I still laugh out loud recalling our time together in Hamburg on the Al Mubarakiah(1)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

He looks a lot like Roger Moore, happy looking fellow. R.I. P. Captain Tony.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

baileysan said:


> So sorry to hear Tony Griffiths may have passed away. He was a good friend and colleague.
> I still laugh out loud recalling our time together in Hamburg on the Al Mubarakiah(1)


Tom, your post made me think about what Kenny Coombes once said to me "When I am in my wheelchair drooling and staring into space people will look me in the eye and ask why is he smiling and I will be thinking [I*]Because I was at sea with the best*[/I]".(Pint)


----------



## Supercargo (Mar 15, 2014)

Lived next door to his parents for a number of years - used to meet up with Tony on his visits.


----------



## johnclement (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tony Griffiths*

Oh so sad...this is definitely Tony.

What a great photo...says it all, so fond of him, a great mate.

RIP Tony


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

AlbieR said:


> Tom, your post made me think about what Kenny Coombes once said to me "When I am in my wheelchair drooling and staring into space people will look me in the eye and ask why is he smiling and I will be thinking [I*]Because I was at sea with the best*[/I]".(Pint)


What a lovely thought, I shall try to remember that when I am in my dotage.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

AlbieR said:


> Tom, your post made me think about what Kenny Coombes once said to me "When I am in my wheelchair drooling and staring into space people will look me in the eye and ask why is he smiling and I will be thinking [I*]Because I was at sea with the best*[/I]".(Pint)


Jeez, a quote such as that brings a shiver down my spine. I, too sailed with best and worked the refineries with a lot of them too.

Sadly,on my present and hopefully final job I have no ex seamen with me.

BW

J (Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## johnclement (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Landi

Tony Griffiths died suddenly & unexpectedly in August 2015 from a virus which attacked his brain...very cruel, very sad.

I have written a tribute to him for his wife and daughters 

John Clement


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

johnclement said:


> Thank you Landi
> 
> Tony Griffiths died suddenly & unexpectedly in August 2015 from a virus which attacked his brain...very cruel, very sad.
> 
> ...


I remember sailing with him on my first K class in UASC if its the same one. I believe his initials were D.A.G. thereby getting the nickname DAG Griffiths


----------



## foremast (Apr 3, 2019)

I remember Capt. Griffiths and probably sailed with him when he was Mate. Grand guy and would also like to know his whereabouts. Abe


----------



## foremast (Apr 3, 2019)

Just read the thread and sad to know he passed away.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall (Nov 29, 2008)

foremast said:


> Just read the thread and sad to know he passed away.


Just come on to this site by chance, I sailed with Tony on the Kadisiah in 1972, two trips down to Aussie, he was mate then and had some great times on the coast. Met him later when he was old man we were in Jardines and he was going to the Shamiah and I to the Battotah, both under Jardine management after being bareboated out.


----------

